# Calais aire



## alcam (Nov 22, 2016)

The aire at Bassin Ouest (near place D'Armes) . Has a notice up saying this no longer an aire . 
Area is being landscaped (has been for a while) parking still allowed(?) . 4 vans there last night .


----------



## alcam (Nov 22, 2016)

***** said:


> From reading another forum, (facts)I understand there is a new aire at Calais.



Yea they gave an address , think it's about a mile away ? I do prefer centre of Calais , there's a few good restaurants and bars .


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 22, 2016)

The new aire looks nice enough, but it is a bit of a hike from the main part of the town.
Rue d'Asfeld, Calais


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 22, 2016)

This is the location:

Google Maps


----------



## alcam (Nov 22, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> The new aire looks nice enough, but it is a bit of a hike from the main part of the town.
> Rue d'Asfeld, Calais



Even if the old aire is totally shut there is plenty parking near by


----------



## wineciccio (Nov 23, 2016)

correct me if i'm wrong but the aire in question is not open yet, I was assured by the tourist information office in Calais that it will or should be opened and fully operational by the spring of 2017 :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1: if it is open then the google map photo is very old as it still shows the campsite open by the ferry terminal and camper/motorhome aire.  which has gone from last year, the only place I know of now and it is an official camper stop, is by Cite Europe,  on the left past the new Lidle, large carpark but ideal for even the largest of motorhomes, no water or  emptying of toilet .


----------



## alcam (Nov 23, 2016)

wineciccio said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but the aire in question is not open yet, I was assured by the tourist information office in Calais that it will or should be opened and fully operational by the spring of 2017 :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1: if it is open then the google map photo is very old as it still shows the campsite open by the ferry terminal and camper/motorhome aire.  which has gone from last year, the only place I know of now and it is an official camper stop, is by Cite Europe,  on the left past the new Lidle, large carpark but ideal for even the largest of motorhomes, no water or  emptying of toilet .



In which case Bassin Ouest parking (or nearby) seems to be the best option


----------



## 1807truckman (Nov 23, 2016)

When we used to park up in Calais we parked by the marina off Boulevard de la Resistance, still close to bars and restaurants, but haven't parked up in Calais for a while now since we're usually coming back from Germany and park up in Belgium before getting the ferry from Dunkerque.

Graham


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 24, 2016)

wineciccio said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but the aire in question is not open yet, I was assured by the tourist information office in Calais that it will or should be opened and fully operational by the spring of 2017 :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1: if it is open then the google map photo is very old as it still shows the campsite open by the ferry terminal and camper/motorhome aire.  which has gone from last year, the only place I know of now and it is an official camper stop, is by Cite Europe,  on the left past the new Lidle, large carpark but ideal for even the largest of motorhomes, no water or  emptying of toilet .



There is water and dump facilities at Cite Europe, but they are not where the aire is.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 24, 2016)

I parked (and paid ) in July at Calais Plage (work was just starting and half of the area was barriered off and the guy who came round with the tickets explained  that the ticket was also valid for the marina at Boulevard de la Resistance/Pont Henri Henon/Bassin Quest which is close to the town. I understood that Calais Plage was the aire that would be closing. Perhaps someone could confirm this.
the marina
Google Maps 
Calais plage
Google Maps


I also stopped at Cite Europe in October and used the facilities at the garage 

Google Maps


----------



## alcam (Nov 24, 2016)

rebbyvid said:


> I parked (and paid ) in July at Calais Plage (work was just starting and half of the area was barriered off and the guy who came round with the tickets explained  that the ticket was also valid for the marina at Boulevard de la Resistance/Pont Henri Henon/Bassin Quest which is close to the town. I understood that Calais Plage was the aire that would be closing. Perhaps someone could confirm this.
> the marina
> Google Maps
> Calais plage
> ...



Well the Bassin Ouest/ Pont Henri Henon is the aire I was referring to . I stayed there as did others on 21/11 . Ongoing work may prevent that from being practicable in the future ,but , as I say , there is plenty parking nearby


----------



## Ronski (Dec 29, 2016)

*New Aire*



El Veterano said:


> There is water and dump facilities at Cite Europe, but they are not where the aire is.



The new aire at calais is open we were there in late october, it has water ,dump facilties and a barrier which you have to input a code to get back into the aire, also it's not that far from the bassin or marine aire and very quite.:wave:


----------

